# ASUS Xonar DX my New Upgradis !!



## predatorvjisback (Nov 8, 2008)

*Got a ASUS Xonar DX Soundcard*

*img158.imageshack.us/img158/4916/asusxonardxud7.th.jpg​
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/%3Ca%20href=%22http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01471tx4.jpg%22%20target=%22_blank%22%3E%3Cimg%20src=%22http://img134.imageshack.us/img134/7182/dsc01471tx4.th.jpg%22%20border=%220%22/%3E%3C/a%3E*img134.imageshack.us/img134/7182/dsc01471tx4.th.jpg​ 
I never had my hands on any sound cards. I do hear some music but it doesn’t mean that I am an audiophile as such.

I had read somewhere in the forums that on-board is about the same as your onboard graphic support with no great performance while Sound card is a beast like the graphic card.

So finally made up my mind to get one for myself . I would like to thank my friend Greeny who liked this card so much that I decided to get one for my PC.

So finally I got one after long wait of 3 weeks. Perhaps I was the first person in India to get this card from ASUS with ASUS India warranty etc. *forums.erodov.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif  I was very excited when I got it.

I haven’t used the card to it to its limits. I tried many things with the card. Even the smallest change in settings was audible. I played all Hindi songs on first day. 2nd day was rock. Played all L.P n Metallica songs making my neighbors go deaf!!. Each and every word was clear n soothing to hears.

The quality of sound was not much affected at such volume which was quite amazing! Now I am calling all my friends at my home to show this devil.

Indeed a great card at this price tag I will say.

 *img134.imageshack.us/img134/6840/dsc01470rx4.th.jpg

*Feature List*
  • Audio Processor: ASUS AV100
  • PCI-Express x1
  • Max Channels Supported: 7.1
  • Max Sampling Rate: 24-bit/192kHz
  • EAX level: "5"
  • Dolby Home Theatre Technologies
  • ASIO 2.0 
  • ALT (Analogue Loopback Transformation) Technology
  • Front Panel audio header
  • SNR: 116dB front, 112dB side, centre and rear
  • Analogue 3.5mm audio jacks and optical S/PDIF


*Pros:*


Overall impressive sound
GX 2.0 support good for Gaming
supports ,DS3D GX 2.0 supports EAX gaming sound effects and DirectSound 3D hardware enhanced functions.
Dolby Digital Live encodes any audio signal on PC in real-time to Dolby Digital (AC3) 5.1 surround sounds to your home theater environment through one single S/PDIF connection.
good card in this Price range.
 *Cons:*


Availability .
so many options not easy for an non audiophile like me
Small bundle
No DTS features

Source: Xonar DX Exclusive Online Dealer
Proof: *CLICK ON ONLINE SHOPPING LINK ON RIGHT *
njoy........


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^
how much did you pay...!


----------



## predatorvjisback (Nov 8, 2008)

yep I have my website and i was first to purchased this card for price of 4900/- when it was launched !!


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice card


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 18, 2008)

you are not the first to purchase. My room-mate purchased it long time ago from a shop in hyd. We had to convince asus guys and the asus's dealer in hyd to get it. They took made us wait for 4 months for official launch in Hyd. It had awesome quality but it has so many bugs mainly due to PCI-E to PCI bridge and crap drivers. We were so pissed off with it that we returned and got our money back. Rashi peripherals is selling asus xonar. But they are also pissed with xonar DX due to its incompatibility with large number of motherboards and its drivers. I called cyberstar india and creative singapore and coninced them to launch xfi titanium in hyd by dec 1st week. Waiting for titanium. BTW  we got DX for 4700 but then the dollar was 42. I spent rs40 only on phone calls.


----------



## m-jeri (Nov 19, 2008)

^^^

He buys it from Asus direct...not through anyone else... If he says he got it first.i would believe him.


----------



## arunonw3 (Sep 7, 2009)

any idea where can I get it in Bangalore


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2009)

try in SP Road


----------



## arunonw3 (Sep 7, 2009)

I searched and found that D2X is available but not DX


----------

